# Green Beads on Vine



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

I found this long vine hanging off a driftwood covered with moss. Is it part of the moss?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia



I hope you didn't add it to your tank...


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Now that I know the name of the of this plant, I found all the nasty things said about it. 

It was already in the tank when I found it ><


----------

